# South Carolina



## lamond (Sep 8, 2013)

Greeting squares

Im Bro. David Jones 32Âº hailing from Eureka Lodge #2 A.F.&A.M in Cola. South Carolina 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## crono782 (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 9, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## lamond (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks bros


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## cog41 (Sep 10, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## Bro.Hill (Sep 15, 2013)

Greetings from White Spring 184 of Macon GA


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## David N. (Sep 15, 2013)

AF & AM in SC?  May I ask your Grand Lodge?


----------



## lamond (Sep 15, 2013)

my grand lodge is Mt sinai grand lodge 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## lamond (Sep 15, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome!!



Thanks square

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## lamond (Sep 15, 2013)

Bro.Hill said:


> Greetings from White Spring 184 of Macon GA
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Thanks square

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## David N. (Sep 15, 2013)

lamond said:


> my grand lodge is Mt sinai grand lodge
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app




Well.  That's interesting.


----------



## lamond (Sep 15, 2013)

Y is that bro.


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## David N. (Sep 15, 2013)

lamond said:


> Y is that bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app



This Mt. Sinai grand lodge is located in SC?


----------



## lamond (Sep 15, 2013)

It is in cola sc 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## David N. (Sep 15, 2013)

lamond said:


> It is in cola sc
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app



I see.


----------



## David N. (Sep 15, 2013)

So anyways, there are no AF&AM Masons in SC.

My Grand Lodge:  http://www.scgrandlodgeafm.org/

My state's Prince Hall Grand Lodge:  http://www.mwphglsc.com/

No idea what this Mt Sinai grand lodge is.  Don't really care.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 15, 2013)

It is an irregular GL. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## David N. (Sep 15, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Bro.Hill (Sep 17, 2013)

My Grand Lodge is Joppa's Temple out of Macon GA


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 2, 2013)

The Phylaxis Society Commission on Bogus Masonic Practices


http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/index.php


----------



## quincy.whitner (Apr 20, 2014)

Yup not recognized by pha as well

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Raymond Walters (Apr 20, 2014)

There seem to be an abundance of groups claiming and/ or calling themselves Masonic but none of them meet muster in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 29, 2014)

Belated welcome brother.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 4, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Belated welcome brother.


My bad, didn't read the first page before posting. Therefore, didn't realize that this fellow is from a clandestine lodge.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 10, 2014)

I bought a police badge off the internet. I'm going to be patrolling tonight.

See you in ten to twenty!

heh

Sorry, had to.


----------

